
Ask HN: What's the easiest way to make a custom Captive Portal? - EGreg
You know those things where your iPhone latches onto a wifi network, and is instantly redirected to some ip address or domain on the network? How can that be done on a regular home router such as Belkin, Netgear, etc?<p>From what I understand, you need custom firmware eg OpenWRT and then customize something like Wifidog on top of it. Otherwise your only option is to use some crappy-looking portal that lets you customize text and photos?<p>I would like to do one thing: simply redirect all HTTP requests without a given cookie to a certain URL hosted by a machine on the local network. Is this possible? What is the easiest way with regular routers?<p>If I can do this, I can build a local-area social network, I can take attendance very easily and have people automatically check in simply via their devices trying to connect to the wifi, etc.<p>But how to do it?
======
bigiain
Try looking at this:
[http://coova.github.io/CoovaChilli/](http://coova.github.io/CoovaChilli/)

(Full disclosure, I haven't used it for several years. I do a bit of this but
all using serious Cisco and Huawei gear these days.)

One thing that's likely to bite you, iOS and Android both have a "captive
portal mini browser" which pops up when the os detects a good wifi connection
but no external internet access (and a thing that looks like a login form).
This has limited javascript capability and limited access to cookies.

